# Looking for a simple Bar Plan



## DerekPruder (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello im looking for a simple bar plan if anyone has one or knows a web site that would be great thanks


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Are you interested in just a simple cabinet with some storage place and a top?

My suggestion would be to just sketch up on a piece of paper what you want to incorporate such as a microwave, mini fridge, maybe a sink at one end. Get some measurements for the items you want to incorporate and then try to fit them into the space you have available.

It's pretty simple.


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with Big Dave here. Design your own. If you would like some help with that send me a message, I will be more than happy to provide you as much asst. as I can over the net.

http://www.canply.org/pdf/main/plyplans/plywoodplans_bar.pdf
there are a number of plans that can be found here as well
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=718
I have not checked out these plans so I can not tell you how good they are.

But, again I suggest you design your own thing.


----------



## DerekPruder (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys for your input i'll give it a try


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Check out my gallery, I couldn't get much more simple.


----------

